# Wader Question



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I have tried using the search feature, but couldn't find the information I was looking for.

I am wondering if any of you have had any experience with the Caddis Deluxe Breathable Waders offered at Sportsman's Warehouse. They are normally $129.99 on sale for $99.99.

The price seems right, just wondering if any of you have used them? Any other waders you'd recommend based on your experience in the $100 - $200 range for float tube and stream fishing?

Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Walmart has'em for $92 apparently

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Caddis-M...49968&wl11=online&wl12=17128112&wl13=&veh=sem

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think for $100 you'll get a $100 pair of waders.


They might work out fantastic and provide numerous years of dry wading! $100 wells spent!


They might leak like a sieve. If so, I guess your out $100.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have experience with the waders specifically, but based on other Caddis products I've seen and used, I would say caveat emptor. 


Then again, I use Simms.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

You can get cabelas brand for like 130$. Good basic waders. I have had mine for a year, and pretty much use them weekly. If you fish as much as I do they might only go a year before you get a leak in the neoprene.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> You can get cabelas brand for like 130$. Good basic waders. I have had mine for a year, and pretty much use them weekly. If you fish as much as I do they might only go a year before you get a leak in the neoprene.


I bought some of the Cabelas brand too... love them. Side note, My 17 year old is wearing the same neoprene waders I wore as a 17 year old. They are +30 years old and still holding up great. Even took them to Alaska a couple times.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had good and bad luck with inexpensive waders. I have also had bad luck with $300+ waders. I have had many pairs of waders over the years, everything from rubber to neoprene to breathables. I have used them for both fishing and duck hunting. One thing I can say for sure is there isn't a "best brand" out there. It's hit and miss from my experience.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TPrawitt91 said:


> You can get cabelas brand for like 130$. Good basic waders. I have had mine for a year, and pretty much use them weekly. If you fish as much as I do they might only go a year before you get a leak in the neoprene.


I've heard good things about these and it brings up an excellent point. Cabelas will stand behind their product if it leaks prematurely. A big box store may or may not, and I can tell you from personal experience that Caddis probably won't.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

They are great waders for sure, they took a beating over the last year and I have just a small hole that gets my left toe a little wet to show for it. I need to find it and patch it. Can't beat the quality for the price and cabelas will stand behind their products. I use their wading boots as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Cabelas will stand behind their product if it leaks prematurely.


I know quite a few guys that have taken waders back to Cabelas in a reasonable time frame, and Cabelas wouldn't do anything for them. I believe their policy has changed. I think it has been discussed on here in the past. LL Bean is another one that recently changed their wader warranty as well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I know quite a few guys that have taken waders back to Cabelas in a reasonable time frame, and Cabelas wouldn't do anything for them. *I believe their policy has changed.*


For the worse or better? They used to be pretty generous about exchanges a few years ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Catherder said:


> For the worse or better? They used to be pretty generous about exchanges a few years ago.


It's worse, even with a receipt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Way too many people abused the return policy so they tightened it up quite a bit. 

Their return policy has also changed on a lot of the other items that they sell because of the abuse.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There's always Sitka waders if you want to spend a grand. They have some type of repair service offered, although I believe there is a fee for that too.

Critter is right, too many people abusing the policy. That was the case for L.L Bean too....


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I’ve had good luck with Cabelas, but that’s with the warranty the way it was. I guess I’m pretty hard on equipment, because I have the most expensive Cabelas waders but have replaced them once a year for four years. Not being abusive to the warranty, but because they leaked in the crotch or foot on the seams. I want to try Simms, but I’m afraid after I spend $500 I will still get a leak after a year. I really feel hiking in waders and float tubing is really hard on any waders.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BG1 said:


> I want to try Simms, but I'm afraid after I spend $500 I will still get a leak after a year. I really feel hiking in waders and float tubing is really hard on any waders.


I realize Simms is not for everyone, but I have loved the 2 pairs I had/have. My first pair was the old "Classic Guide" model purchased in 2006. I had those for a decade and used them heavily fishing rivers, float tubing, and ice fishing (slush) . They still might be in use if I didn't stupidly step on some glass and severely sliced a boot when walking to my float tube in the stocking feet after parking my vehicle. I also had a small seam leak at that point but it was after 10 years of heavy use! I replaced them with the previous model of the G3 in 2016 and have had no problems.

Their warranty is pretty good but I haven't had to use it so far.

https://www.simmsfishing.com/discover/service/returns-repairs


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I've heard all kinds of horror stories about both cheap and expensive waders that leaked after only a few uses...


I also know folks that claim to have used Simms and Patagonia waders for 15+ years (but don't really know how often they used them)...


Years ago, I had a $150 pair of Cabela's waders start leaking along a seam in the foot after about 2 years, but I wore them 40 - 50 times...


Did I get my money's worth? Probably.


Now I just use a pair of waders from our inventory...


But it also helps to take care of waders to extend their life:


Don't stand or walk on gravel with the footies (stand on a mat)...
Cross barbed-wire carefully.
Rinse inside and out and dry inside and out after use...
Hang vertically, don't wad them up or hang them over a line for too long... 

Don't let them bake in a hot car longer than necessary. 

Make sure gravel are not in boots...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The single biggest issue I have had with waders is the rubber boots crack and split. Sure I get a hole here and there in the neoprene or the breathable fabric, but the boots are the biggest problem for me. I'm sure the salty duck marsh and the terrain are factors. I use tire patches to repair them, then cover them with shoe goo. The other weird thing with boots is the 600 gr. Thinsulated boots are warmer than my 1000 gr. or 1200 gr. boots. I wear my waders completely out before I retire them. This pair had 4 patches on one boot and 5 on the other.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Problem is are the seams. There is no way to seal a seam other than cutting off the outer material down to raw neoprene and then aqua sealing. Good luck with that. And where do most leaks occur? In the seams of the neoprene.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> The single biggest issue I have had with waders is the rubber boots crack and split. Sure I get a hole here and there in the neoprene or the breathable fabric, but the boots are the biggest problem for me. I'm sure the salty duck marsh and the terrain are factors. I use tire patches to repair them, then cover them with shoe goo. The other weird thing with boots is the 600 gr. Thinsulated boots are warmer than my 1000 gr. or 1200 gr. boots. I wear my waders completely out before I retire them. This pair had 4 patches on one boot and 5 on the other.


That's an easy patch on rubber. Quite a bit tougher on a neoprene seam.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BG1 said:


> That's an easy patch on rubber. Quite a bit tougher on a neoprene seam.


This may sound crazy, but when I get a new pair of waders I rub polyurathane down the seams. It has worked for me. I'm sure aquaseal would work too. I never have leaks in the seams.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine usually start leaking down near the neoprene that fits in the boot. I just wet wade in the hot summer. Feels weird when something hits your leg, though.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> This may sound crazy, but when I get a new pair of waders I rub polyurathane down the seams. It has worked for me. I'm sure aquaseal would work too. I never have leaks in the seams.


On the inside or outside? If it sticks and works that would be great, and considerably cheaper than Aquaseal, albeit a tad unsightly.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> This may sound crazy, but when I get a new pair of waders I rub polyurathane down the seams. It has worked for me. I'm sure aquaseal would work too. I never have leaks in the seams.


Wait, polyurethane the finish that you put on wood and other surfaces? I've never considered that pliable, in fact I've tried to peal it off of surfaces and it cracks and breaks into sharp pieces. Wouldnt that cause extra wear?

Maybe I'm misunderstanding... ?

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Wait, polyurethane the finish that you put on wood and other surfaces? I've never considered that pliable, in fact I've tried to peal it off of surfaces and it cracks and breaks into sharp pieces. Wouldnt that cause extra wear?
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding... ?
> 
> -DallanC


Polyurethane caulk......The stuff they use for windshields......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BG1 said:


> On the inside or outside? If it sticks and works that would be great, and considerably cheaper than Aquaseal, albeit a tad unsightly.


On the outside. It doesn't look great, but I would rather be dry.


----------

